# Supply Chain Quality Assurance



## RWTM (Apr 29, 2022)

@Hal it’s a lvl 5. Do I even stand a chance? I’d call HR but my sims locked out and the store doesn’t open till 10. If not I would turn down OB LWW for a shot at B2 YC.


----------



## Hal (Apr 29, 2022)

Is that the position on Workday at Midlothian?

No. Level 5 and up are OM positions. Its the ICQA Leader position with a slightly different name for some reason.

Level 5 position that aren't Fulfillment or Distribution OM positions are considered "elevated" level 5's (ICQA Leadersn Production Controllers, TOMs, CIs.) You don't get into those roles internally without earning your stripes as normal OM.

For now stick with level 1 and 2 roles that are in your building: clerical, icqa tms, TSS, or yard coordinator. Or keep shooting for LWW. You can apply for those without your SOM yelling at you. LWW is going to make you more money than a Yard Coordinator. Merit is a bitch in DCs unless you're higher on the scale.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 29, 2022)

Hal said:


> Is that the position on Workday at Midlothian?
> 
> No. Level 5 and up are OM positions. Its the ICQA Leader position with a slightly different name for some reason.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Hal (Apr 29, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I will still listen to my SOM. They are my chain of command and I have always respected them. I have an OB LWW today and my last LWW was last Friday. Im just waiting for answers. Trying to expedite my career. Thanks Hal and yes midlothian. I just seen a cool lvl 4… no? I want a black ID really bad. I’ll probably be doing RW on B2 today. Come say hi. I’ll delete this stupid account. Maybe if the QC’s wouldn’t mess around and forget to F1 idk. The yard may see bigger bonuses. I’m about to be capped


Yeah but you might take an pay cut. Unless you're working tons of overtime the bonus isn't going to pay as much.

LWW is better hourly and you'll cap way faster than you will as a coordinator. And if you want to jump start your career that's the most direct route to OM and from there to the other roles you keep applying for.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 30, 2022)

Hal said:


> Yeah but you might take an pay cut. Unless you're working tons of overtime the bonus isn't going to pay as much.
> 
> LWW is better hourly and you'll cap way faster than you will as a coordinator. And if you want to jump start your career that's the most direct route to OM and from there to the other roles you keep applying for.


It’s a cool title.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 30, 2022)

Hal said:


> Yeah but you might take an pay cut. Unless you're working tons of overtime the bonus isn't going to pay as much.
> 
> LWW is better hourly and you'll cap way faster than you will as a coordinator. And if you want to jump start your career that's the most direct route to OM and from there to the other roles you keep applying for.


13-15k in OT and countless hours spent at Target 🎯♥. We get a exercise after P1 🫄. I’m not as young as I once was. I still think I’d be a great product controller but those are goals after coming to a realization.


----------



## BobaGen (Apr 30, 2022)

RWTM said:


> It’s a cool title.


Sort Centers have really great growth opportunities especially for those looking for L2 positions.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 30, 2022)

ShatteredK said:


> Sort Centers have really great growth opportunities especially for those looking for L2 positions.


I could make it there in less than 20 💨 I still need to earn my stripes. I had a really resourceful interview that made me realize areas of development I could better. At least now I have somewhere to start. Can a moderator delete my profile please @commiecorvus not joking around please delete my account.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 30, 2022)

My bad we have more that one OD. I’ve only had the opportunity to meet one.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 30, 2022)

RWTM said:


> .


If all you want is a black id, apply for medcor and be a ma.


----------



## Luck (Apr 30, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> If all you want is a black id, apply for medcor and be a ma.


All semi long term contractors get black badges. Can also work for the pallet company too.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 1, 2022)

Luck said:


> All semi long term contractors get black badges. Can also work for the pallet company too.


Exactly. He said he just wanted a black badge


----------



## RWTM (May 8, 2022)

ShatteredK said:


> Sort Centers have really great growth opportunities especially for those looking for L2 positions.


DM me


----------



## RWTM (May 8, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Exactly. He said he just wanted a black badge


I’m about to get one and be with the mediocre cool nice  people


----------



## BobaGen (May 8, 2022)

RWTM said:


> DM me


Can't DM you. You don't have a button for it.


----------



## RWTM (May 8, 2022)

ShatteredK said:


> Can't DM you. You don't have a button for it.


I DM’d you. Holla


----------

